# 2011 Models When?



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows when Keystone changes over to the next model year?

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We are still waiting for some of 2010's to come in....

Should see 2011's around September.

Steve


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank You Steve


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We are ordering our 250rs on 4/2 and I was told by Marci it would 2011 model,so i think the model year change over is happening a little sooner this year.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

My 2010 was built in April 2009


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

I was told this past weekend that the change-over 2010/2011 would occur in mid April (2nd or 3rd week). The dealers are concerned if they ordered 10 units, 6 could be labelled 2010 and 4 could be labelled 2011. If the switch-over date occurs in the middle of their order.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Plus, if it is like previous years, the actual changes sortof phase in. Unlike a car, if you buy a model near the changeover, it might have some 2010 and some 2011 features. Our 2006 OB has the 2007 Diamond plate on the front where out neighbor's 2006 did not.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

On some models I have been delivering 2011's since mid dec.. Some are still labeled as 2010.

The models that are totally brand new have been 2011 since there inception. Other models are still 2010.

Yep around april is when they all switch to the next model year.

Dealers have asked for this so they have nore time to sell a unit under the current model year.

The old date used to be July 1st for the next model year. Now its march/april but ive seen as early as mid december, just after the nat'l rv show 1st week of december.

These were changes made after the bank bust of october 2008. This was something done wrong/right to promote and stimulate factory orders from the dealers.

Carey


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank You all for the info.

Slo250rs,
If you order in April do they assure that you will get a 2011? Sounds like something I might be interested in.

Kelly


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats what Marci told me on the phone that it would be a 2011 model.


----------

